# What makes a woman good in bed?



## rsalsa (Apr 19, 2010)

So I see the post about which would a man prefer, good sex or a good cook.

So what makes a woman good in bed?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

rsalsa said:


> So I see the post about which would a man prefer, good sex or a good cook.
> 
> So what makes a woman good in bed?


 The fact that she WANTS to be there, has enthusiasm & desires passionately to please him.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Enthusiasm trumps technique.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

99% of sex has nothing to do with genitals or even the bedroom. Playfulness, confidence, respect, a sense of humor and the ability to relax will translate into a great sex partner. You can't treat someone like crap all day and hop into bed thinking you're going to create magic.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Unbelievable,

Believe it or not, some couples can seperate the rest of the day with sex at night.

They can argue, fight, pick, and at the end of the day, the clothes come off and they go at it like rabbits.


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

..."Believe it or not, some couples can seperate the rest of the day with sex at night.

They can argue, fight, pick, and at the end of the day, the clothes come off and they go at it like rabbits....

*I know I can. I learned early in my marriage how to put my resentments on hold and enjoy the sex. I think ya gotta learn how to do this in a good marriage. *


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I accually enjoy a good fight & making up but the husband does not appreicate it as much, but 9 times out of 10, I get him going anyway. Love the making up ! 

He accuses me of fighting - just so we can have "make up sex". Though is it not really my intention, what better way to make up.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I accually enjoy a good fight & making up but the husband does not appreicate it as much, but 9 times out of 10, I get him going anyway. Love the making up !
> 
> He accuses me of fighting - just so we can have "make up sex". Though is it not really my intention, what better way to make up.


I never had [hot] make up sex...actually my husband didn't see the point of make up sex let alone it being hot. 

I even used to pick fights sometimes just to have sex but he was never interested.

What's it like? lol

But yeah good sex = enthusiasm, humor, confidence and open mindedness...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I have sex in the kitchen and cook in the bedroom. 
Just kidding.
Willingness, openness, communication and telling the other person what they want. That is key. My husband doesn't need to figure out what I want because I tell him. He does the same for me.
Oh, and any song by Enigma makes me shake my panties off faster than he can hit play. HOT.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh, I have had make-up sex 1 or 2x. . .I can recall one time. . .what's it like? Hmmmm.

Ever have sex where you both like came in 30 seconds with like heavy breathing and all that and you are hurried and you gotta get that moment?

That's make-up sex. Its probably just as good as conjugal visit sex in jail. (I have never had that  )

It's like a quickie but the most emotionally intense sex you'll ever have.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Oh, I have had make-up sex 1 or 2x. . .I can recall one time. . .what's it like? Hmmmm.
> 
> Ever have sex where you both like came in 30 seconds with like heavy breathing and all that and you are hurried and you gotta get that moment?
> 
> ...



oh, well I have experienced THAT but not after a fight lol maybe someday...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

This is the message my husband sent me today:

What a great wife! How many women give their husbands a blow job just because they want to? 

I play with his toy all the time. I give him a blow job whenever he is standing in front of me naked. 

Today he was lying on the sofa reading, naked. I started playing with his toy. After he had fun orally, he wanted a quickie. I didn't plan for that, we were about to go to work, but I happily went to the bedroom............. 

And then at work I got this message! I had a big big smile on my face when I replied his!!!


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

greenpearl, I love reading your posts and the great affection between you and your husband. I know it is nourishing for me to read it. And for those in unhappy marriages, it might give them a wake-up call to leave.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Ditto.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> greenpearl, I love reading your posts and the great affection between you and your husband. I know it is nourishing for me to read it. And for those in unhappy marriages, it might give them a wake-up call to leave.


 I want everybody to be happy!!!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Enthusiastic, being able to find the rhythm, knowing when to squeeze, knowing how to playfully hold back when I'm dieing for more, knowing what to say to take me over top.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Kobo said:


> Enthusiastic, being able to find the rhythm, knowing when to squeeze, knowing how to playfully hold back when I'm dieing for more, knowing what to say to take me over top.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


To me is about making sure you listen what the desires of the other are....and making sure that on the weekends you can act on those desires....if I tell my wife that I want to experience something and she does her best to give it to me, I'll do the same in whatever she wants me to do - it does not need to be about sex if she wants me to take her shopping and being enthusiastic about it, etc... the idea is that women need to understand that men are like monkeys in the sense that sex has a lot to do with basic primal instincts....that is, when you satisfied our desires the only way we know how to act back is trying to fulfill theirs......it is difficult to get there though, but not impossible...


----------



## HopeinHouston (Mar 1, 2010)

entusiasm, trust, playfullness, and dirty talk (oh so sexy!)


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

scannerguard said:


> unbelievable,
> 
> believe it or not, some couples can seperate the rest of the day with sex at night.
> 
> They can argue, fight, pick, and at the end of the day, the clothes come off and they go at it like rabbits.


lolol


----------



## Becker0109 (Aug 9, 2010)

rsalsa said:


> So I see the post about which would a man prefer, good sex or a good cook.
> 
> So what makes a woman good in bed?


--------------------------------------------------------
You have the answer for a great marriage!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Women who are horny, loving lots of sex are usually good in bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just1Man (Dec 9, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Oh, and any song by Enigma makes me shake my panties off faster than he can hit play. HOT.


Nice !!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Just1Man (Dec 9, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I play with his toy all the time. I give him a blow job whenever he is standing in front of me naked.


You need to clone yourself...


----------



## Just1Man (Dec 9, 2010)

From what everyone has said and from my life experience I would say... Hunger... A woman needs to hunger for sex... Any man that can turn down a woman that is staring at him like she was a tiger and he was a T-Bone steak either A) Doesn't know or Hates the woman B) Hates Sex C) Is gay...

I had a few girlfriends before I got married that would attack me like a vampire running a few quarts low... Blow jobs in parking lots after leaving a bar/restaurant that I didn't ask for and was even trying to stop due to people close by and trying to drive ... Waking me up in the middle of the night cause they just could not wait till morning... Planning sexual encounters with me and pouncing on my when I least expected it... 

If a woman hungers for her man he will be a happy man...

My wife has not had a hunger for me in a long time... 
I'm a nice guy, tells me that all the time, she says I'm the love of her life... She brags to everyone about how I look, even her family members... I work out 4 or 5 times a week, 5 ft 10 in, 185 lb, lean and muscular... She just doesn't want sex... No hunger...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Any man that can turn down a woman that is staring at him like she was a tiger and he was a T-Bone steak either A) Doesn't know or Hates the woman B) Hates Sex C) Is gay...


D) Bored of routine rapes



> So what makes a woman good in bed?


Only thing lacking really at present is the tease, surprise, romance, etc etc. I like the thrill of the hunt more then the thrill of the catch.

Either then that, the missus is rather skilled in a lot of ways, over the course of 4-5 years together we've come to know each other's bodies/buttons/switches very well. I also do love it how she wraps her legs around me and pulls me in, timing herself with my thrusts, or pushing back/pulling up/down to meet them with other positions. 

She takes a lot of pride in what she can do, not just intercourse but great in foreplay too, just wish she tones down the daily frequency a little.

She's very different from most women I've been with, who to be honest, were literally dead or semi-dead fish. Unfortunately, nobody is perfect.


----------



## nika (Jan 4, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> 99% of sex has nothing to do with genitals or even the bedroom. Playfulness, confidence, respect, a sense of humor and the ability to relax will translate into a great sex partner. You can't treat someone like crap all day and hop into bed thinking you're going to create magic.


Unbelievable, you were unbelivably good here, noone could say it better!


----------



## nika (Jan 4, 2011)

Just1Man said:


> From what everyone has said and from my life experience I would say... Hunger... A woman needs to hunger for sex... Any man that can turn down a woman that is staring at him like she was a tiger and he was a T-Bone steak either A) Doesn't know or Hates the woman B) Hates Sex C) Is gay...
> 
> I had a few girlfriends before I got married that would attack me like a vampire running a few quarts low... Blow jobs in parking lots after leaving a bar/restaurant that I didn't ask for and was even trying to stop due to people close by and trying to drive ... Waking me up in the middle of the night cause they just could not wait till morning... Planning sexual encounters with me and pouncing on my when I least expected it...
> 
> ...


Very sad, you deserve much better, may be couple of good porn dvds help her to get her hunger back. Or may be you don't give her what she needs and the way she needs and she is too shy to talk openely about it? Or may be she doesn't feel good about herself and doesn't think she looks good, then it's her who will need to start working out 4 or 5 times a week and thn she will defenetely jump on you like that hungry tiger you are talking about


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

No make-up sex in my house. 

I can separate the day from the bedroom, but hubby can't. In fact, he can't understand how I can.

I remember once we had an argument and about 10 minutes later I told him "let's go to the bedroom and have hot sex." He looked at me funny and said "I can't even stand to be in the same room with you right now, let alone f*** you, what is the matter with you!"

So, I guess different strokes, huh?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For some reason from time to time the missus gets turned on when I'm angry... what's with that?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Attitude,Attitude,Attitude.

not just in the bedroom but towards life in general.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Just1Man said:


> My wife has not had a hunger for me in a long time...
> I'm a nice guy, tells me that all the time, she says I'm the love of her life... She brags to everyone about how I look, even her family members... I work out 4 or 5 times a week, 5 ft 10 in, 185 lb, lean and muscular... She just doesn't want sex... No hunger...


Me too....I'm 6'3'' 225 and hit the gym 3x a week.
Same issue here!
Damn


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

What a fun question!! 

I think sex in marriage/relationship is different than single-i'm-just-horny-sex. I could totally be wrong because I have only had sex with one individual but there is an emotional connection that is important, at least for me. 

As a female, I am not totally sure what makes a woman good in bed, but I do know what Hubby appreciates which is this: Spontaneousness (what a great word), a willingness to learn about every part of his body and know how to touch/kiss/lick in just the right way that makes him go crazy, talking "dirty" - knowing what to say to make him feel like a man and bring him shivers, the willingness to be experimental and let him lead (on the flip side the confidence to take control myself is very sexy to him too.), taking care of herself (wearing sexy lingerie, keeping clean...), and other things similar to what was already posted - sense of humor and what not. 

*Green Pearl:* You are adorable. 

*Random Dude:* You crack me up. And to answer your question about why its sexy when a man is angry it may have to do with a personality that likes to be dominated at least bedroom wise. Especially if the man is usually a fairly docile individual or a "yes" man, women find it extremely sexy when they take control and show some of that manly aggression.


----------



## ThunderBritches (Dec 16, 2010)

Confused Love said:


> What a fun question!!
> 
> I think sex in marriage/relationship is different than single-i'm-just-horny-sex. I could totally be wrong because I have only had sex with one individual but there is an emotional connection that is important, at least for me.
> 
> ...


Awesome answer! Definitely need creativity, energy and desire.

I used to have to deal with a woman who wanted to just lay there like a lump and be pleased every single time we had sex, it was horrible


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

ThunderBritches said:


> Awesome answer! Definitely need creativity, energy and desire.
> 
> I used to have to deal with a woman who wanted to just lay there like a lump and be pleased every single time we had sex, it was horrible


Seriously? That's terrible! I'm sorry...I couldn't even imagine being that selfish. It's so much give and take. If both of you are focused only satisfying the other completely then its going to be explosive.


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Enthusiasm trumps technique.


I couldn't agree more with this. The energy a woman brings to a session is key. Energy = desire + effort

CC


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I think it has a lot with what makes her good OUT of bed.
I want a partner to laugh with, to tease, to pinch my ass for no reason when she walks by. I want a lover that appreciates all I do and that I appreciate.
I want someone that will support me and love me no matter what.

With that kind of love and mutual respect outside the bedroom, what goes on inside has got to be hot.


And it is.:smthumbup:


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, aside from the obvious (being open about sex): screaming out her pleasure


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> No make-up sex in my house.
> 
> I can separate the day from the bedroom, but hubby can't. In fact, he can't understand how I can.
> 
> ...


My wife is like your husband. Cannot separate the two AT ALL. She can go days being angry.


----------



## sailorgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> greenpearl, I love reading your posts and the great affection between you and your husband. I know it is nourishing for me to read it. And for those in unhappy marriages, it might give them a wake-up call to leave.


For many in unhappy marriages they know they should leave, but it is not always easy. Kids, money, jobs etc...all play a role. Believe me at my point in life all I want to do is leave my sexless unhappy marriage but with no real job and no money and two children to support it's not going to happen for a while. I know several other people in my position as well.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Fordsvt said:


> Me too....I'm 6'3'' 225 and hit the gym 3x a week.
> Same issue here!
> Damn


U ain't alone either good brotha. I work out everyday. I'm an very good father/provider. But there is no desire to have sex on her part. I guess the being too nice has weakened me in her eyes. I know she used to enjoy lots of sex because of the way she'd talk of previous lovers. But with me... what can i say, if i dont' knock on the door, i don't get let in. No enthusiasm whatsoever. I once see how long it took for her to notice i hadn't asked for sex, a entire month went by. Makes you not wanna try all the time...

That's what i get for being nice...


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> U ain't alone either good brotha. I work out everyday. I'm an very good father/provider. But there is no desire to have sex on her part. I guess the being too nice has weakened me in her eyes. I know she used to enjoy lots of sex because of the way she'd talk of previous lovers. But with me... what can i say, if i dont' knock on the door, i don't get let in. No enthusiasm whatsoever. I once see how long it took for her to notice i hadn't asked for sex, a entire month went by. Makes you not wanna try all the time...
> 
> That's what i get for being nice...


If being "too nice" has really weakened you in her eyes, then that's wrong on her part. I don't know, it bums me out when seemingly nice guys finish last. I think there have been other threads on this topic. But I am sorry for you, Rob (and others with this issue). I hope she comes around. Have you asked what would make you more desirable to her? Maybe its something small that she is expecting you to read her mind about or something to that nature. Anyway, i'm sorry.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Confused Love said:


> If being "too nice" has really weakened you in her eyes, then that's wrong on her part. I don't know, it bums me out when seemingly nice guys finish last. I think there have been other threads on this topic. But I am sorry for you, Rob (and others with this issue). I hope she comes around. Have you asked what would make you more desirable to her? Maybe its something small that she is expecting you to read her mind about or something to that nature. Anyway, i'm sorry.


She just says she really doesn't want sex all that much, thus she can do without it. I do my part, oral, last as long as it takes for her to finish. Massages before hand, the works...

I think if i was somebody else... she's enjoy it better. Then there would be some type of enthusiasm on her part. I don't think i have an edge. I guess you gotta treat em like crap and cheat on them in order to have and "edge."


----------



## Z3R0_KAT (Jan 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> For some reason from time to time the missus gets turned on when I'm angry... what's with that?


I dont no what it is, but when me and my husband fight...we FIGHT the gloves are off and we are going at it! (hes a taurus im a leo-nuff said) so we r both very stubborn but i can tell u, at some point while we are fighting our close come off and we r f*c*ing like animals! we fight, but at the end of the night were are "doing it like they do on the discovery channel 

if your misses gets turned on when u get angry, take her up on it! fulfill her fantasy's! be animals :smthumbup:


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

Z3R0_KAT said:


> I dont no what it is, but when me and my husband fight...we FIGHT the gloves are off and we are going at it! (hes a taurus im a leo-nuff said) so we r both very stubborn but i can tell u, at some point while we are fighting our close come off and we r f*c*ing like animals! we fight, but at the end of the night were are "doing it like they do on the discovery channel
> 
> if your misses gets turned on when u get angry, take her up on it! fulfill her fantasy's! be animals :smthumbup:


Awesome. LOL :lol:

Taurus and Leo huh? Phew, that's quite a combo.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

You guys have mentioned everything one can say: enthusiasm, be the biggest **** there is, willingness to try stuff, but more important, communication and having that emotional tie. I'm a nice guy, but with clear boundaries. I'd do everything for her and she is a special gal who actually likes being treated as a princess (and gives me enough affection in return). And about the angry sex thing, I think Confusedlove is right. While she likes me pleasing her, she really enjoys the times I completely dominate her. Always made me wonder why that was, and now I know 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

Draguna said:


> You guys have mentioned everything one can say: enthusiasm, be the biggest **** there is, willingness to try stuff, but more important, communication and having that emotional tie. I'm a nice guy, but with clear boundaries. I'd do everything for her and she is a special gal who actually likes being treated as a princess (and gives me enough affection in return). And about the angry sex thing, I think Confusedlove is right. While she likes me pleasing her, she really enjoys the times I completely dominate her. Always made me wonder why that was, and now I know
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yay! I helped someone!


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm usually the Dominant one too but I like it when she takes control. It's hot when she tells me to pound her harder or take her from behind. It's chemistry in bed too that makes up a big part.


----------

